# Fog effects



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

Fog is great for graveyard displays but what about inside your haunted house?

I wanted an effect that made the floor look like it was moving.

So I am making a Laser effect called Liquid Sky. ( this can be done near the ceiling as well)

(Warning.. Follow all precautions when Working with high powered Lasers)

I used an old Laser Printer Scan Unit (it's motor was dead) so I has to replace the scan motor with a Small PC Fan and epoxy the mirror to the fan.

Purchased a 50mW Green Laser Module on Ebay for 12.00










Here is what the effect looks like. 
This is done by waving the laser module left to right as fast as you can...










Here is a Video of my attampt






If you do not have access to a old laser printer here is a cheap solution

All you need is a shoe box, a Computer Fan, a mirror or polished metal item, JB weld a 10 - 30 mW Green Laser module (From Ebay) 
if you use a mirror and a 30-50mW if you use a polished surface. (Remember that any laser over 50 mW can damage the eye so if you use a 50mW or higher use laser protection glases and be sure to use a IR filter lens. These lasers have a visible beam without fog so use care when in use. 
use the 5v leg from a PC Power supply (Red "+" and Black "-") to power the Laser and the 12v (Yellow "+" Black "-") to power the fan.

The laser just needs to do a fast sweep, 









cut the polished metal to fit on the fan and use JB Weld to fasten it to a Fan motor to spin the mirrored surface. 
mount the laser.

While the fan and laser are working inside the shoe box, mark the area on the side of the shoe box where the laser starts and stops
it's sweep and cut that area out of the side of the box. 


















Be sure to monitor the temperature of the laser, if it's very hot after a few minutes you may need to ad a heatsink to cool it down, 
it's nest to use a heat sink from an old Computer CPU to mount the laser on inside the box to cool it.

You can use a Red or Blue laser but Green shows up the best and tend to be the brightest, A standard 5mW green laser pointer can produce 
1200 lumens at one foot, a 50 can damage eyesite if the unscanned beam is directed towards the eye.

If you are planning to buy a laser, buy a green laser. Green lasers produce light at the 532 nanometer wavelength, which is squarely in the middle of our visible light spectrum of 400 to 670 nanometers. This means that our eyes are much more receptive to green light than red light. Red lasers operate around 650 nanometers, which is close to the infrared at 670 nanometers, and we cannot see this wavelength. A green laser is much more usable in all types of light, from daylight to dark, whereas a red laser only works in the dark or indoors.

here is a good kit on EBAY with power supply and Laser


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool. You didn't technically design it though. Liquid sky and laser vortexes have been around for decades.


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That's pretty cool. You didn't technically design it though. Liquid sky and laser vortexes have been around for decades.


True.. I like to think that I am instructing on how to make them on a small budget. Thanks for the correction

Here is a picture of a visual effects company ad.
outdoors.. I would like to do this as well.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool, I love lasers!


----------

